# [Xorg] Oui, mais sans hal?

## El_Goretto

Encore un post sur le sujet...

Oui, encore. C'est pas faute d'avoir déjà fait la migration de mon PC perso (qui lui a hal).

Donc j'étais sur mon petit home server, qui n'avait pas rebooté depuis +1 mois. Et bizarrement, j'aurais juré être déjà en xorg 1.6.4 la dernière fois que j'ai booté, mais bon.

Bref, toujours est-il que je ne veux pas passer par hal pour cette machine (il n'est même pas installé), mais rester avec un xorg.conf. Parce que.  :Smile: 

Problème: même avec le clavier et la souris passé pour l'occasion en evdev dans xorg.conf et bien reconnu dans les logs de Xorg... paf pastèque, aucun contrôle. (je vous passe sur le fait que Xorg crachait comme un gros sale, que j'ai refait complètement la proc d'upgrade de libxcd et downgradé les drivers xorg intel).

En virant la déclaration de mon clavier et souris dans xorg.conf, magie, un clavier qwerty et une souris répondent à l'appel. Sauf que je n'ai pas hal... que j'ai Option "AutoAddDevices"    "false" dans mes serverflags.

Bref: d'où sortent ces périphériques à la hal que je n'a pas déclaré? Et pourquoi mes anciens ne fonctionnent plus (avec kbd/mouse ou evdev, les 2 ne fonctionnement pas).

Et pourquoi tant de haine??  :Smile: 

----------

## netfab

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bref: d'où sortent ces périphériques à la hal que je n'a pas déclaré?
> 
> 

 

Ceci probablement :

 *man xorg.conf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In the absence of an explicitly specified core input device, the first InputDevice marked as CorePointer (or CoreKeyboard) is used.  If there is  no  match
> 
> there, the first InputDevice that uses the “mouse” (or “kbd”) driver is used.  The final fallback is to use built-in default configurations.
> ...

 

----------

## boozo

.Ne m'étonne qu'à moitier ; lors de la migration 1.5 déjà, ma vénérable antiquité ne voulait pas (hostensiblement) cohabiter avec hal mais je t'avouerai ne pas avoir fait ce test là - because dans les docs c'était pas les précos - comme quoi...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## USTruck

Bonjour,

Pour eviter que Xorg utiliser HAL il faut ajouter a la section "ServerFlags"

Option "AutoAddDevices" "False"

Source : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-797440-highlight-.html

----------

## El_Goretto

@USTruck: déjà fait, comme déjà indiqué. Et hal est absent du système.

C'est plutôt mes périphériques en kbd/mouse ou evedev ne fonctionnant plus du tout qui m'inquiète.

----------

## USTruck

Si tu n'utilise pas HAL, en plus non installé

Enlever evdev du INPUT_DEVICES et enlever le X11-input-evdev (voir emerge -uDN world et emerge --depclean)

Comme ca Xorg ne sera pas configurer pour evdev .

----------

## El_Goretto

evdev n'était pas  là au départ de mes  problèmes. 

Je veux bien repasser en mouse/kbd, mais cela ne fonctionnait déjà pas avec eux.

----------

## El_Goretto

Ok, bon, donc personne ici n'utilise plus Xorg sans hal alors?

----------

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

Salut,

ça serait pas lié à udev  :Question: 

essaie avec 

```

[I] sys-fs/udev

     Available versions:  114 115-r1 119 124-r1 124-r2 [m]141 [m]~141-r1 [m]~145 [m]~145-r1 [m]~145-r2 [m]~145-r3 [m]~146 [m]~146-r1 [m]**9999 {devfs-compat extras selinux}

     Installed versions:  124-r2(20:30:28 14/10/2009)(-selinux)

     Homepage:            http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/kernel/hotplug/udev.html

     Description:         Linux dynamic and persistent device naming support (aka userspace devfs)
```

J'avais eu un problème avec la 1.4.1, mais je ne me rappelle plus les symptômes   :Rolling Eyes: 

Sinon j'ai HAL d'installé avec -hal en use pour xorg   :Wink: 

----------

